# Why use an ADBANNER BLOCKING HOSTS file? Here is why:



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

Why use an ADBANNER BLOCKING HOSTS file? Here is why:

CHECK THIS, DATED TODAY 02/21/2007:

*Microsoft apologises for serving malware*

http://apcmag.com/5382/microsoft_apologises_for_serving_malware_to_customers



This is by no means, a first either... it's happened QUITE A FEW TIMES the past few years!

*BUT BELOW, 9 posts down from this one, IS A DOWNLOADABLE WORKAROUND attached as a zipfile (hosts.zip), w/ install directions a few posts beneath that (easy) THAT SECURES YOU AGAINST THIS & ALSO SPEEDS YOU UP AS A BONUS*

It also secures you against times your routers are under attack, or IF YOUR ISP/BSP's DNS SERVERS GO DOWN (per this URL from another thread here & from SLASHDOT DATA AS WELL)

*Computer Routers face Hijack Risk:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25734

*SLASHDOT - DNS Root Server under attack:*

http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/02/06/2238225

Keep reading...

*AND, sorry webmasters:* Yes, I know many of you do NOT like this file of mine & others like it, but this is a BIG part of why I use one!

(Mine blocks nearly 27,000 known adbanner servers & allows users to speed up access to their fav. sites - THIS latter part though, speed up of access to fav. sites, the user has to setup, himself, but, not loading the banners does as well AND secures you against this very type of threat!)

I comment out an example of it in the file so the users have a template how to do it... & it's FULLY documented internally in my 'custom HOSTS file', on how to get around  when a site changes its URL/IP equation too - very easy, ping & notepad.exe!

It is also FULLY alphabetized in addition to being organized into diff. sections, so hunting down servers that may already exist in it for blocking adbanners is easier!

(this was done via a program I wrote up for myself that is noted near the top, which automates checks for me of existing vs. non-existing servers for adbanner blocks in its content - you don't have that, but the program sorted them all this way - this is so you can add new ones easily IN alphabetical order, or find them so you do NOT have 'double entries' (no big deal, because once it is loaded by your local dns cache, it removes those, but the shorter it is, the faster it is loaded!))

* HOWEVER, THIS is an example of part of why I use this file!

That, & the fact I pay for my linetime, & want ALL the speed possible out of it... meaning no calls to DNS servers w/ fav. sites you add to it, & YOU add them, not I (takes more time than using this file by FAR) & no calling out to adbanner servers, loading their datastream & executing it in my browsers either!

APK

P.S.=> Problem is though, w/ MS? They DO bypass the HOSTS file in some cases, see here:

http://weblog.infoworld.com/securityadviser/archives/2006/04/microsoft_hosts.html

It is SOME for the good, but shows that it CAN be circumvented too!

apk


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 22, 2007)

Whoever wrote this article you are linking to is a moron: 

"SystemDoctor2006 has made an appearance over the past few days, coming complete with pop-up windows to trap and then cause horrific damage to the computers of unaware users -- causing them to then rush out to purchase Microsoft Defender?" 

Windows Defender is something you must purchase? For... hm... Zero.Zero Money? Wow, what a way to make money for Microsoft...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL that article reeks of fanboyism. Oh noes, the attacking banner ads!


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> LOL that article reeks of fanboyism. Oh noes, the attacking banner ads!



Heh, it's definitely 'pimping' Microsoft's product, oddly enough!



* Trouble is, Ms' "Windows Defender" appears to NOT be the "BEST MAN FOR THE JOB", per this thread in the NEWS section:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25889

(There are other/alternate programs that apparently do a BETTER job out there for the detection & removal of threats of that nature).

Personally, I believe in keeping @ least 2 to N of these kinds of programs... sort of like a "2nd Doctor's Opinion", more-or-less.

I put up a list of what I use, in that URL above... layered security is the trend, & it's what I practice & HAVE been, before it WAS a "trend" in this field... it just made sense is all!

APK

P.S.=> Guys, I guess what I am trying to say is, this is NOT a 'first'... I have seen this type of thing happening (adbanners bearing bogus scripts in their Java/Javascript etc. code) before.

*Tell you what:* I'll find the incidences of this occurring, & post them here for you all to check out & read, just to bear this out, & that I am NOT "b.s.'ing" you all... give me a bit, I will put them up! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Whoever wrote this article you are linking to is a moron:
> 
> "SystemDoctor2006 has made an appearance over the past few days, coming complete with pop-up windows to trap and then cause horrific damage to the computers of unaware users -- causing them to then rush out to purchase Microsoft Defender?"
> 
> Windows Defender is something you must purchase? For... hm... Zero.Zero Money? Wow, what a way to make money for Microsoft...



I dunno about "MORON", but its basically telling folks to get out there & get SOMEKIND of AntiSpyware protection maybe, vs. THIS kind of threat?

I beat it before it can get anywhere, really!

Simply by doing the technique I mention above, and a LOT more, noted in the URL above Ms' "Windows Defender" NOT being 'the best man for the job', & as a BONUS? 

I go a great deal FASTER online (by not loading adbanners, period, for 1 thing, & if I choose to, I can add my fav. sites to it equated to their TRUE IP (watching out for changes, but my file notes the simple ping + notepad.exe technique for correcting THAT)) which ALL nets me MORE SPEED!

I.E.-> Simply by not calling out to DNS servers for URL-to-IP address changes (rare usually, but happens) & NOT loading adbanners, which as you can see, may harbor malware scripts & what-not.

What results using a file like a CUSTOMIZED adbanner blocking + speedup your fav. sites file? 2 things:


MORE SPEED

MORE SECURITY
Pretty much a "win-win" situation... no?

* *Like I told wazzle above?* I'll get a few more documented evidences of this kind of thing happening the past few years now... because this incident is NOT a first.

APK


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 22, 2007)

I see what your point is Alec, I was just commenting on the article. Talk about severe spin...

The whole banner ad virus/adware thing has been around for years. If you have any worthwhile antispyware, youll never see it.

The biggest security threat to a computer is the user. Anyone with half a brain should know not to install software from some random popup.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> I see what your point is Alec, I was just commenting on the article. Talk about severe spin...
> 
> The whole banner ad virus/adware thing has been around for years. If you have any worthwhile antispyware, youll never see it.
> 
> The biggest security threat to a computer is the user. Anyone with half a brain should know not to install software from some random popup.


Unfortunately, most of the world's population seems to only possess 1/4 of a brain.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> I see what your point is Alec, I was just commenting on the article. Talk about severe spin...



Yea, it is a 'bit biased' towards loading a particular program... the author(s) should have recommend layered defense, & several of this kind of program... 

Personally, I am "BIG" on layered security + was, before it became a 'trend in the industry' because it just made sense!

By using "2nd Doctor's Opinions" (meaning several of the same kinds of programs for security vs. Virii, Spyware/Malware, & Rootkits (biggest threat of all on the latter, imo @ least)).



wazzledoozle said:


> The whole banner ad virus/adware thing has been around for years. If you have any worthwhile antispyware, youll never see it.



Whew, GOOD... I am GLAD that you know that, because I'd have to go digging thru the web via GOOGLE (& sometimes, forming that 'perfect boolean search string' for it is NOT that simple) & also my bookmarks/favs, because I do store things like this as evidences for threads & what-not, as well as for my own personal knowledgebases.

Well, the thing I guess I am trying to say, & the author(s) of the article, again, should have recommended a few of them... for 2nd Dr.'s opinions & layered defense purposes is all.



wazzledoozle said:


> The biggest security threat to a computer is the user. Anyone with half a brain should know not to install software from some random popup.



True... but, sometimes, it's expecting TOO MUCH from novice users (& we ALL were that, once), & many folks do NOT give a hoot imo!

* See, I don't think SECURITY is a BIG PRIORITY for most folks, & in a way? I sort of "PROVED that", even here amongst you 'tech heads':

*BELARC ADVISOR TEST CHALLENGE:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25428

(Only a few of you even TRIED that test... which sort of amazed me, but, I understand, folks are busy w/ lives they lead, & what-not - life DOES come first, & I can appreciate that)

However, imo @ least? Potentially, should you become compromised/infected, etc. et al, you only create MORE WORK FOR YOURSELF, if you don't do it! 

(I.E./E.G.-> How many threads here dealt in virus/malware/spyware etc. in your time here, which is longer than my own? Probably TONS!).

APK

P.S.=> To most folks? A PC is just a tool... another home appliance... & security is a 'non-issue'... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Unfortunately, most of the world's population seems to only possess 1/4 of a brain.



Well, it's often said, we only use 10% of our brain's capacity!



LOL!

* Personally, I think the remaining 90% is mostly for "long-term storage"... our "conscious mind" resides & operates like the OS in the computer does, in the forebrain, & the 'backbrain' (sometimes called the 'reptilian brain') is the OS services (breathing, heartbeat, involuntary functions) but, the midbrain imo? Your harddisk... where you store things for LONG-TERM retrievals... & dreaming is the defrag & db reorg/compact process, offloading & casting off the "unessential"...

(Maybe I am WAY off in my theory there, but it seems to make a bit of sense to me... after all, we ARE just a 'chemical engine' of sorts!)

APK

P.S.=> Going off topic, lol, "hijacking" my own thread... time to get back on-topic! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

*Custom Adbanner Blocking Hosts File Attached*

Attached is the actual CUSTOM ADBANNER BLOCKING HOSTS FILE I USE!

*HOW TO INSTALL & USE IT:*

1.) To replace the one you use now, simply first backup your original one located here:

%WinDir%\system32\drivers\etc

TO HOSTS.OLD, & then unzip this one into that same subfolder!

2.) On Windows 2000, you will need to reboot for it to take effect... but, on Windows XP/Server 2003, the IP stack is 'dynamically loaded/reloaded' & "plug-N-play" driver design, so it takes effect nearly immediately.

3.) Once more - It is FULLY internally documented on HOW to use it. You can examine & edit it using notepad.exe & add your favorite sites to it to speedup access to them & be able to reach them even IF your DNS 'goes down' @ your ISP/BSP as well. 

The ping command is used for this with notepad.exe... this is noted inside the file, with step-by-step examples thereof.

I mention this, because I leave the section where you add in your favorite sites # "Unix Style" commented off & they MAY be out of date in terms of the IP Address currently used for that particular site, if you use the ones I have in there now commented off!

(Ms' IP stack IS based off the BSD model & thus, why the UNIX comments exist & work in it)

That is so you can add your own personal favorites.

The adbanner blocking portion IS active however, the moment you start using it. This leaves it flexible for folks in both capacities.

Again - It is also FULLY internally alphabetized in addition to being organized into diff. sections, so hunting down servers that may already exist in it for blocking adbanners is easier!

(This was done via a program I wrote up for myself that is noted near the top, which automates checks for me of existing vs. non-existing servers for adbanner blocks in its content)

Now - you don't have that program I use, I don't distribute it, but the program sorted them all this way!

This is so you can add new ones easily IN alphabetical order, or find them so you do NOT have 'double entries' (no big deal, because once it is loaded by your local dns cache, it removes those, but the shorter it is, the faster it is loaded!))

Nice part of this is, you go faster resolving URL-> IP address equations, far faster than calling out to your DNS from your ISP/BSP when you use it, & if that server goes down? You STILL can reach them!

(Again -  Step-by-Step examples are in the file of all things it can do & how/why it does them, & how YOU can add to it easily!)



* Enjoy a faster & safer internet experience using this file... it DOES help on both security & speed accounts!

APK

P.S.=> Attached older custom hosts file removed, new one is here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=273928#post273928

apk


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 22, 2007)

W1zzard said:


>



Unzipped it comes out to 812kb, but worth EVERY byte...



* I hope that is what you meant W1zzard... not really sure!

APK

P.S.=> I see some of you have downloaded it!

If you wish, edit it w/ notepad.exe (& thus, examine its interior content & see what I meant above on how it is structured, & documented as well, w/ examples - ALL so you too can understand it & see how it is broken up into sections within it)... 

Also/again - It is also FULLY alphabetized in addition to being organized into diff. sections, so hunting down servers that may already exist in it for blocking adbanners is easier!

This was done via a program I wrote up for myself (you don't have this, it is pictured later below though) that is noted near the top of this hosts file's interior!

The program automates checks for me of existing vs. non-existing servers for adbanner blocks in its content - you don't have that, but the program sorted them all this way!

This is so you can add new ones easily IN alphabetical order, or find them so you do NOT have 'double entries' (no big deal, because once it is loaded by your local dns cache, it removes those, but the shorter it is, the faster it is loaded!)

Again/above all else? Enjoy a FASTER & SAFER internet connection using it! apk


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 22, 2007)

Personally, I use adblockplus and a blacklist called filterset.g. I dont remember the last time I saw any sort of ad on a website.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Personally, I use adblockplus and a blacklist called filterset.g. I dont remember the last time I saw any sort of ad on a website.


Me too, but that will only filter for the browser that you added it too. Won't work with IE, for instance. Editing the hosts file blocks any program from those sites. (Well, for the most part, anyway)

Thanks Alex. I'm definitely gonna use this. I've actually been debating setting one up myself, but figured out that I am far too lazy to do so. lol


EDIT: Works swell in Vista as well, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Me too, but that will only filter for the browser that you added it too. Won't work with IE, for instance. Editing the hosts file blocks any program from those sites. (Well, for the most part, anyway)



Yes, that's correct - HOSTS files work universally across ANY browser you use, & also for other programs as well (such as email clients, you-name-it, anything that uses IP pretty much).



Wile E said:


> Thanks Alex. I'm definitely gonna use this.



DO - it works! It's a great speed AND SECURITY measure: It's one of the things I do, that a security analysis program like BELARC ADVISOR doesn't pick up on, yet has security (and speed) benefits by ALL means.



Wile E said:


> I've actually been debating setting one up myself, but figured out that I am far too lazy to do so. lol



No problem... why? Well, you've now got "the best one in the business" out there using this one. Most comprehensive, & well-organized on its interior, & best internally documented one I know of @ least, courtesy of "yours truly" lol...



Wile E said:


> EDIT: Works swell in Vista as well, in case anyone was wondering.



Good, that IS good news to see/hear - & it also means the IP stack is pretty much still the same BSD based one that Windows 2000/XP/Server 2003 use as well!

I see that 10 of you have downloaded it & are using it now... & to those I 'salute you', why? Because you're not only surfing safer, but also FASTER!

APK


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 23, 2007)

APK.

A BIG THANK YOU for sharing your hosts file. I can see there is a lot of work gone into it.

Q.  Is there not a wildcard feature for hosts?(Or banning IP addresses?) Since there are a lot of ad47.*.com type addresses in your list.

Q. Your file is a manual build... so will get out of date quickly... and requires a lot of intervention to keep it up to date.  Have you any success with free or "cheap" commerical software?  (I use http://www.admuncher.com/ which works very very well IMO)

Q. Dear Mr. C++ guru.  How about a TPU exclusive utilitity? A small blocker, hosted on TPU incl. a monthly ban list updated by you? If popular... I'm sure we would all contribute a bit via paypal.  Could be the start of something bigger.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> APK.
> 
> A BIG THANK YOU for sharing your hosts file. I can see there is a lot of work gone into it.



Thanks!

WORK: It was some... some of it was coding to create a 'normalizer' for it (Databasing term for removing duplicates) & to also alphabetically order its interior. Makes it easier to manage, & ships a better 'product' on my part.

The rest was documenting it, so folks understand how it works inside with examples... & of course, adding the blocking of banners content.



Completely Bonkers said:


> Q.  Is there not a wildcard feature for hosts?(Or banning IP addresses?) Since there are a lot of ad47.*.com type addresses in your list.



Not in HOSTS files, but IP Security Policies can (see secpol.msc) & IE Restricted Zones can use them as well... not sure if EVERY browser has this on the latter one, so HOSTS cover ALL of them & ANY app that uses IP addresses.

In my opinion also, HOSTS file mgt. is easier than doing IP Security Policies, though both work, universally (I do both here, layered security & all that).

One fix for all, in other words.



Completely Bonkers said:


> Q. Your file is a manual build... so will get out of date quickly...



No - it doesn't, not @ all. In fact, not as often as your OS gets patched or other apps you may use in fact, & NOT BY A LONGSHOT by way of comparison!

As far as blocking banners? Not @ all, if @ all!

AND, if you do manage to see banners, it shows you how to determine their address inside, & how to add them to this file, easily (less than 10 second process imo)! 

As is, it covers 27,000 adbanner servers for blocking them against the threat this thread illustrates DOES exist, & speeds you up by NOT loading adbanners as is... 

I don't think there is ALL that many more adbanner servers than that, & if so? Add them - easy to do!

(REALLY easy: First, you right click on the banner to find its URL, & open up HOSTS & add the entry which equate that adbanner server URL to 127.0.0.1, OR 0.0.0.0, & either blocks it upon save in XP/Server 2003, & reboot in Windows 2000 once the edited HOSTS file is saved - very easy!).

Speeding up sites is something that when a website changes its IP address? 

It should tell users this on their front page BEFORE they do it... say, when they change HOSTING PROVIDERS. This lets you the user know, so you can amend your file.

I leave that commented off in the file though, & they may not be ABSOLUTELY CURRENT, so do check them IF you use the same sites, via pings of their URL (prior to application of this hosts file & uncommenting the examples I put in it)!

That part is left to users to decide whether to use that feature for this or not... if your DNS server goes down? YOU CAN STILL REACH YOUR FAV SITES though this way, & faster than calling out to a DNS.



Completely Bonkers said:


> and requires a lot of intervention to keep it up to date.



Good thing is, on the last note? Sites do NOT change their IP address everyday... in fact, usually, it's quite rare!

When they do though? Again - NOTIFY USERS & before they do it & the changed IP takes effect.

(E.G.-> NTCompatible.com is good about this in fact, a site I was a member of for almost a decade in fact).



Completely Bonkers said:


> Have you any success with free or "cheap" commerical software?  (I use http://www.admuncher.com/ which works very very well IMO)



Why load another layer of software complexity, when an initialization file is ALL YOU NEED? One you can manage easily, per the directions noted in the file itself, & also here in my reply?

APK

P.S.=> These CUSTOM HOSTS FILES work speeding you up & securing you as well as a bonus, are simple to maintain, & need no "software extras" period... 

"K.I.S.S.", really! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Q. Dear Mr. C++ guru.  How about a TPU exclusive utilitity? A small blocker, hosted on TPU incl. a monthly ban list updated by you? If popular... I'm sure we would all contribute a bit via paypal.  Could be the start of something bigger.



I have one, I just don't distribute it (though it is mentioned in the HOSTS file itself near the top)... here is some screenshots of its functions:

*PROCESS HOSTS FILES FOR DUPLICATES REMOVAL*






&

*CHECK FOR DUPLICATES/NORMALIZE UPON ADDITION OF NEW ENTRIES, VALIDATE AND SAVE IF CHANGES MADE:*






(It does other stuff like write protect the HOSTS file if left trayicon resident & MUCH more)

Written in Borland Delphi (fastest one there is in math & strings, & that IS what this program does, most all do)... though I know C/C++ (I do & have used Borland C++ Builder on my own & professionally before though)? Delphi is a BETTER CHOICE for this type of work.

I have this one linked into IE6/IE7's TOOLS menu in fact (easily extended is why), so when I spot a NEW adbanner? I open that site in IE, check its URL via the 2nd screen above, if not a repeat, I add it, per the screen above... 

I.E.-> A tool for the IE browser, for THE purposes of blocking adbanners for ALL browsers & other IP tools (like email that uses HTML, a security risk in & of itself, but this removes the adbanner threat @ least), right in the browser basically.

APK

P.S.=> Me though? Heck - I left the shareware/freeware realm YEARS AGO in 2002... why?

Well - going to tell you what I told a fellow developer once who said "Oh, shareware/freeware development is EASY compared to what we do in MIS/IS/IT coding"

(This was after he saw me make a $500 check for a purchase of code I sold to a commercial company that started out as freeware - SMALL but effective one that boosted the efficacy of their SuperCache program up to 40%):

I said -> "No it's not: Here doing OUR work, we have standardized hardware & middleware, & OS + DB setups across ALL machines - out online in freeware/shareware? You CONTEND WITH TONS OF MIXTURES THEREOF!"

I heard no arguments on that account in return - shut him up pretty fast, in addition to the fact I put a NICE chunk onto my earnings that week (took me 3 days to write the code & finalize it, for what I made that money for no less).

It's work, & MORE than most folks think, even other programmers - mainly because of the reasons above (no standardization on hardware + OS & other softwares in the mix like you see in corporate LAN/WAN environs)

PLUS, you don't make a "killing" off it. You do make extra money though... it's sort of like playing in a local band to me, extra money, if I need it... but, I went freeware in the end. 

I make a decent living coding professionally is why... I 'share the wealth' on occasion though, because doing shareware system utilities type coding IS a way to learn to code MORE & DIFFERENT THINGS than just DB stuff doing shareware/freeware, & I give it away now mostly... apk


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 23, 2007)

APK... Whats interesting about http://www.admuncher.com/  is that it builds a ban list automatically from "ad shaped" gifs + many other features. Worth looking at (Suggestion from a programmers perspective... not recommendation to use it).


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> APK... Whats interesting about http://www.admuncher.com/  is that it builds a ban list automatically from "ad shaped" gifs + many other features. Worth looking at (Suggestion from a programmers perspective... not recommendation to use it).



I do something called 'ad filtering' as well in my browsers, using something called a .pac file... it filters pages based on the same idea, & it too? Is just another file you load, not a completely diff. program.

I'd wager that's what these guys are doing, adding a filtration for various tags (or, other 'clues' that signal ads &/or popups etc. much like popup blockers do as a page comes in), but I WILL take a peek @ it!

Right now though, I made my points above, hope you understood them (you will I wager) & now it's time to go enjoy my FRIDAY NITE!



* You all do the same & have fun... I will see you later on tonite most likely!

APK


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 23, 2007)

Have fun


----------



## Steevo (Feb 23, 2007)

I have used Delphi. It is fun.



I might have to try this on a few machines. 


Or change it a bit and import it to the routing table of the firewall. That would be interesting.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 24, 2007)

*Programming IS the power of creation: Art & Science in 1 package!*



Steevo said:


> I have used Delphi. It is fun.



See my subject-line/title-line above for this reply... 

It even helped me to create the tool shown above (my HOSTS File optimization engine as I call it), to output an even MORE USEFUL tool (one that secures & speeds me up online - you can too using it's outputs) in this custom HOSTS file.

For guys like you, network admins/engineers/techs, it can be immensely useful to know how to code to create all kinds of things!

(For networking? Tons of uses in say, parsing logs from them, SMTP'ing in warnings via email to you or others if certain conditions are violated, better versions of existing tools in character mode (some of you have seen some of them like in the "TPU IS SLOOOOW Today" thread in the General Nonsense section in my graphical traceroute that helped "pin down" the problem @ "theplanet.com") here):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=270200#post270200






* Heck: you-name-it, limit of your needs &/or creativity + time limits really. 

E.G.-> The particular programs pictured above (& others I wrote for the purposes of IP analysis & log parsing, + far more) have been VERY useful to me, many times! 

I have many others for my own personal & professional use, & have done coding @ various companies beyond MIS/IS/IT info. systems stuff just like it for the uses I extoll above (especially log parsing & warnings issued via messageboxes, internal windows messages, & SMTP email alerts, etc.)

The HOSTS FILE OPTIMIZER, specifically though? Has really keeping the CUSTOM ADBANNER BLOCKING HOSTS file normalized, optimized, & fast too internally.

I like it.



> I might have to try this on a few machines.



It works... from another thread here about it, from "z"? Check it:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=270422#post270422



Enjoy a FASTER, & SAFER MORE SECURE INTERNET ONLINE EXPERIENCE, network engineer...



> Or change it a bit and import it to the routing table of the firewall. That would be interesting.



If you want to block banner ads that might have virus/malware/spyware/nuisance-ware, whatever? Yea, probably...

TEST FIRST, hands on, & then tell us what you think.

APK


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 24, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> Unzipped it comes out to 812kb, but worth EVERY byte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's referring to how 1337 (leet) your download is .


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> He's referring to how 1337 (leet) your download is .


Haha, I completely missed that as well.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> He's referring to how 1337 (leet) your download is .



Lmao! Had no idea 

Gonna dl this adblocker now Alec

Looks and sounds good 

(Ill re-post once I set it up)


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

Works GREAT!

Thanks Alec!


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> He's referring to how 1337 (leet) your download is .



LOL, I guess... 

If that IS the case? Well, maybe he's right!

I say that, all per my discussion w/ Steevo last page about it, using Delphi, & such... 

E.G.-> It took me building a program, to create the outputs to build this file RIGHT, completely right & to be able to maintain it properly for updates/deletes/adds/alphabetical ordering inside of servers blocked/normalization (duplicates removal, if say I add another adbanner block content list into it & want to check for duplicates compared to what was originally in it)...



* Anyhow, it works, enjoy it, & DO READ ITS INTERIOR w/ notepad.exe to really get the most out of it (in other words to add your fav sites to it as well (for even MORE SPEED, but DO CHECK THE SITES IN IT FOR FAVS, currently commented off & only examples, as their IP may have changed since the time I added them) as blocking banners that are potentially dangerous, & that slow you down (after all, it's YOUR MONEY people)).

APK

P.S.=> If you guys think it's good just by blocking banners? Wait until you learn to use it for speeding up your fav. sites for even MORE SPEED! Again, check the examples I have for correct IP address equated to their URL, because those are JUST examples, & may be out of date, today!

So, PING is your pal here, with notepad.exe!

Plus, another benefit of that is that IF your DNS is down, compromised (ala router hijacks in javascript noted in this URL here in the NEWS section):

*Computer routers face hijack risk:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25734

You can still get to your fav. sites & KNOW they are not compromised, because it's YOU, not your DNS, determining the URL-> IP Address equation resolution! Think about it, it's a "Win-Win" all the way around... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 24, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Works GREAT!
> 
> Thanks Alec!



You're welcome!

Also, like I stated to "Z" above? 

* Do check out its interior using notepad.exe to edit or examine it, & see how the "SPEEDUP ACCESS TO YOUR FAVORITE SITES" sections work... 

That is IF you use the sites I use in its examples speedup sections (commented off now, uncomment to activate, BUT DO CHECK THEIR IP ADDRESS FIRST, prior to applying this file, because again - they're only examples, & may be out of date as to their URL -> IP Address equation!)

See, as I said last reply of mine, another benefit of that is that IF your DNS is down, compromised (ala router hijacks in javascript noted in this URL here in the NEWS section):

*Computer routers face hijack risk:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25734

You can still get to your fav. sites & KNOW they are not compromised, because it's YOU, not your DNS, determining the URL-> IP Address equation resolution! Think about it, it's a "Win-Win" all the way around...

(Because they do secure you, make you go faster handling URL-> IP Address equation resolution, make your fav cites faster, & also protect you against DNS compromise or down time also, & add to your speed you gain by disabling loads of adbanners, even more, by speeding up access to said fav. sites of yours you have... it works as well, for even MORE speed online in your browsers & web apps!)

Do check the examples section & prior to uncommenting them & then activating them? DO ping them first, prior to uncommenting them & making them active... That is so you have the RIGHT IP Address matched to their URLs...

APK

P.S=> Glad to hear those of you that have tried it, like it, above all else... apk


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank goodness for malware blocking... and why the f**k doesnt the government just find out who hosts the adverts and then shut them down? :S


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 24, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Thank goodness for malware blocking... and why the f**k doesnt the government just find out who hosts the adverts and then shut them down? :S



First of all, because not ALL adbanners are 'malware payload bearing' & secondly because it is what "makes America beautiful", lol, in advertising - I'm not against a site or company making a buck to stay alive, because after all, it IS what it is all about largely for survival purposes.

However, I am against paying out my linetime & bandwidth (because it is my money & in your cases, yours, paying for ISP/BSP online time) to load said banner ads, much less ones that may bear "malware/spyware/virusware/nuisanceware" payloads.

(You catch one of those, it might mean rebuild time, which IS your time!)

WHAT AM I FOR? Surfing faster & safer - & this file GIVES YOU JUST THAT!

* PLUS, when you come right down to it? Big money runs things, not the gov't., not really... after all, 'campaign contributors' are who puts politicians in office, @ least in the USA imo. And, let's face it? Most politicians truly ARE, "the best money CAN buy"... if you catch my drift.

(& I know 1 thing for certain, from having seen company payrolls & financial outlays in my line of work many times over the years: Typically, especially in 'hard times', NO departmental body in companies gets money in a company, per dept., like marketing dept.'s do...)

However, I imagine that once they are shown as bearing payloads that are destructive, like the one I note on the last page (& others over the past few years that others here knew about like Wazzle on the last page)? They probably get chastized, if not wholesale blocked out @ their ISP/BSP level... can't have that, can't "yell & scream from the rooftops 'BUY MY PRODUCT'" then @ that point.

APK

P.S.=> That'd be my take on that... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 25, 2007)

*True story, some will laugh, others get upset (deals in HOSTS files misinformation)*

This will either make some folks laugh, or get upset, read on:

*Jim from the shareware/freeware downloading website Majorgeeks.com website says in a MP3 of a radio show they do weekly basically says:*

"Using hosts files does not speed you up, & that calling out to today's DNS servers is just as fast"... 

*I say  - "b.s.", & here is why below:*

Simply because you are acting as your OWN DNS server in cases where you use this file to resolve the URL-> IP address equation & this is far faster than calling out to your ISP/BSP dns servers & waiting out the result roundtrip from them, back to you... 

There is also more SPEED that you gain in that you are also NOT calling out to adbanner servers & downloading + running their data as well!

Typically, this nets you a HUGE speed boost there alone on those 2 counts:


1.) No taking the time to call out to your DNS & waiting out the roundtrip return result equation URL -> IP address

2.) No calling out to adbanners & loading their data + code as well & running it)!
* PLUS, as a bonus, you gain security as well - Making you secure against a threat such as the one noted @ the top of this thread (& it is NOT a first, it's happened many times))!

***********************************

Irresponsible journalism, & in this case, radio journalism, for personal gain, & 'screw the users' by lying outright to they on the part of the majorgeeks.com misinformation they spread about this.

Either Jim of majorgeeks.com is ignorant

OR

He knows that it 'cuts into his profits' via adbanners not getting hits on his site!

(NEITHER BODES WELL FOR HIS USERS/FANBASE, IF ANY)

-------------------------------------------------

So, & rather than be honest about it, saying:

"Yes, loading & resolving adbanners slows you down, in addition to calling out to your DNS to get to this site is slower than using a custom hosts file to block calling out to adbanner servers & loading their data"

*It appears to me @ least, that Jim of Majorgeeks.com would rather LIE to folks!*

He should say:

"It's what helps to keep this site running, adbanners sponsorship, so take a speed hit @ YOUR EXPENSE loading them, getting to this site slower, & making yourself potentially unsafe loading adbanners - but, it puts money in MY pocket if you do!"... 

Now, that doesn't sound too appealing now, does it? 

Especially if it comes @ MY/YOUR EXPENSE, & trust me, it does. 

See the above, because it's YOUR MONEY you pay out every month to be online, & also the fact you can compromise your system security-wise per this thread's subject matter upon introduction.

APK

P.S.=>This is one of those situations where you have somebody that does NOT know what he's talking about in this field period, & ill-advising others for personal gain (he runs the majorgeeks.com website)... 

MAN - it's WRONG & goes to show you, some folks do NOT belong in this field advising others, period! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

*UPDATED APK ADBANNER + FAV SITES SPEEDUP and SECURE CUSTOM HOSTS FILE 02/26/2007*

See subject-line/title-line of this reply for this thread,  & this URL below:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=273928#post273928

(For a further improved model of this custom adbanner blocks/fav sites speedup CUSTOM HOSTS FILE)



* Again - ENJOY faster & safer websurfing using it...

APK


----------



## Wile E (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks again, Alex. The first one is running great, I'll dl and use the updated one right away.

WDIT: We need to get this stickied


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sweet! Thanks again, Alex. The first one is running great, I'll dl and use the updated one right away.



This one's better, take a peek @ its interior, you will see what I mean... it's also 8k bigger now, unzipped, but worth every byte!



Wile E said:


> WDIT: We need to get this stickied



Request it from the moderators... I know that 27 people here use it @ this point already, so it may be something they too will use & find interesting!

* *BOTTOM-LINE:* IT JUST WORKS, to secure you against threats which this thread's about, & can HUGELY speed you up online, as is, but even MORE if you make fav sites of yours active in it!

APK

P.S.=> I used another tool I wrote up years ago Wile E, for a buddy of mine that wanted to be alerted via timed pings on a scheduler he could setup in a program, for checking his VPN Servers & connections to them being up, & this was the prototype (I also added SMTP mail alerts to a copy I did for some network engineers later @ a company I did work for, easy to do, & doesn't depend on Outlook FULL or Outlook Express to be online either using SMTP):







It also has a feature that helps build this file, but not for adbanner blocks as the program on the last page did ("APK Hosts File Optimization Engine 3.0++"), but instead for adding fav sites by ENTIRE LISTS of URLS, w/ no IP Address equated to them!

Tonite, it built a 200 URL resolved to IP Address list for addition into this file (so, MY fav sites were URL -> to -> IP Address equated, & with FRESH IP's on them as of this date today)... it took all of 2 seconds for it to rip thru & add them!

Imagine pinging 200 sites' URLs by hand, & then putting their entries into a HOSTS file like this one... time, TOO much time!

Computers are great for automation & SPEED of said automation! apk


----------



## Yin (Nov 14, 2007)

is there a way we can our hands on APK tools?


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

Idk?  Wow, old thread... I miss Alec, what a good writer!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL now that's funny.

1337


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

Yin said:


> is there a way we can our hands on APK tools?



Where in the heck did you find this thread anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 14, 2007)

We don't need this kind of "revival". It'll just turn into trouble. If you want his tools contact the guy.


----------

